# Sara Sampaio - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (6x)



## MetalFan (13 Nov. 2013)

​
Thx The Elder


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

ich danke für die post.


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für die nette Sara


----------



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2013)

Ein strahlendes Lächeln... gefällt mir :thumbup:


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

für die Hübsche, die mir unbekannt ist!


----------



## face55face (27 Nov. 2013)

vielen dank für die post.


----------

